# Deal or No Deal - Clausing 8530 Mill



## PHPaul (Aug 31, 2020)

Cruising Craigslist and spotted this Clausing 8530. Appears to be 110 single phase, price seems reasonable.  Appears to have a Jacobs chuck mounted, but I'm assuming it will also accommodate some sort of drawbar system for tool holding.  Doesn't appear to have any tooling which is a drawback.

Have questions in to the seller.  Depending on the answers, may go look at it.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 31, 2020)

Find out what taper this has. A lot of times these Clausing machines had Morse tapers. Not a big dea,l but makes it tougher to buy tooling off the shelf.
Morse taper end mill holders are readily available on Ebay.
Deal
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Choiliefan (Aug 31, 2020)

That's a very popular home-shop mill so seems a good price if it's functional.
Wonder if the more versatile Burke Millrite with Tree head next to it is for sale as well?


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 31, 2020)

That’s the best price on one of those I’ve ever seen. I’d be all over that like white on rice. DEAL.


----------



## Aaron_W (Aug 31, 2020)

$850 is a great price, these often sell quickly at $2000-2500, and this one looks like it is in decent shape.

The 8530 is an improved 8520 (redesigned, heavier knee, 4" column spacer as standard, and a two speed crank on the right side to move the table) which makes it a little more desirable.

The 8520 and 8530 use an MT2 spindle, the 8525 and 8535 used a Brown and Sharpe #7 taper. MT2 tooling isn't as common as R-8 but it isn't hard to find.

The spindles are a bit delicate, so worth checking, but at that price even if it needs some repairs you would be getting a good deal. I'd jump on it, I doubt it will last long.

Just understand these are small mills, that Millrite sitting next to it is twice the weight with a bigger table, about 50% more travel, and more power.


----------



## PHPaul (Aug 31, 2020)

@ Aaron_W - Thanks for that information.  Haven't heard back from the poster yet, probably at work. 

In my case, small is good, I'm space-limited.  And it's a step up from my Grizzly bench-top unit!

I'll keep the board posted.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 31, 2020)

PHPaul said:


> @ Aaron_W - Thanks for that information.  Haven't heard back from the poster yet, probably at work.


Hopefully. A lot of sellers have the discourteous habit of not replying once something's sold.


----------



## PHPaul (Aug 31, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Hopefully. A lot of sellers have the discourteous habit of not replying once something's sold.



True, and I don't see it lasting long at that price.  We shall see, I guess.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 1, 2020)

PHPaul said:


> @ Aaron_W - Thanks for that information.  Haven't heard back from the poster yet, probably at work.
> 
> In my case, small is good, I'm space-limited. And it's a step up from my Grizzly bench-top unit!
> 
> I'll keep the board posted.



I have an 8520, and there is a reason they are popular with those of us who are space challenged. Size wise they are similar to a Grizzly G0704 or PM-25, but have a knee. Looking at the pictures this one looks complete, and in decent shape. I don't see the fine feed wheel for the quill in any of the photos so if you get it have a look around for that, it is a 3-4" hand wheel that slips onto a stud in front of the quill down feed lever. It should't be too hard to get one / make one if it is really missing, but worth checking for, maybe it is just laying around nearby.





Good luck, looks like a great deal if you are able to get it.


----------



## PHPaul (Sep 1, 2020)

Owner did eventually get back to me on a couple of questions and mentioned that extra collets were in the cabinet.  Immediately emailed back asking when I could come look at it, no reply as of this morning. 

I have a G704, I'm now wondering if this is enough of an upgrade to warrant a 7 hour round trip and the money?

*EDIT:* I found a post with the dimensions of the 8530 and it's virtually the same size as my 704. Actually, slightly smaller in a couple of places. From the picture, I had the impression that it was about halfway between the 704 and a Bridgeport in size. Looks like it would just duplicate what I already have. Dang.


----------



## HarryJM (Sep 1, 2020)

The below link may be helpful.





						Clausing Millers Models 8520 & 8525
					

Machine Tool Archive, lathes.co.uk, Tony Griffiths



					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't know what is up with some of these CL sellers. The go through the effort to post and then don't respond to you. Had a 2 Stage compressor, 5hp motor, 60 gallon tank, 230v come up in pretty good looking shape for $150. New this unit would have been closer to $1k. I sent an email approximately 30 minutes after he posted and got no response. Next day it was pulled. 

Prices on the East Coast are considerably better than here on the other side. Here in Washington, you would think that everything is gold plated. Most adds start with "Vintage". Like it is going to go into a museum or something and as such you should be happy to pay their exaggerated price. Of course if I were selling, I would want to get the highest price for my goods, so I understand. But currently I am a buyer and don't care for it.


----------



## kb58 (Sep 1, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> I don't know what is up with some of these CL sellers. The go through the effort to post and then don't respond to you. Had a 2 Stage compressor, 5hp motor, 60 gallon tank, 230v come up in pretty good looking shape for $150. New this unit would have been closer to $1k. I sent an email approximately 30 minutes after he posted and got no response. Next day it was pulled.
> 
> Prices on the East Coast are considerably better than here on the other side. Here in Washington, you would think that everything is gold plated. Most adds start with "Vintage". Like it is going to go into a museum or something and as such you should be happy to pay their exaggerated price. Of course if I were selling, I would want to get the highest price for my goods, so I understand. But currently I am a buyer and don't care for it.


Hah, that, and "Rare!", which to me means they want you to think paying extra is worth it.

Last weekend we were cleaning out our parents house and ended up with stuff that we didn't want and Goodwill wouldn't take. Put it out at the end of the driveway and placed a CL ad as free stuff, and not 15 minutes later, someone pulled up. So, they probably didn't call because it was already sold. While I consider it a bit rude to not let you know, I can see how they may be tired of answering the phone/emails.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 1, 2020)

PHPaul said:


> Owner did eventually get back to me on a couple of questions and mentioned that extra collets were in the cabinet.  Immediately emailed back asking when I could come look at it, no reply as of this morning.
> 
> I have a G704, I'm now wondering if this is enough of an upgrade to warrant a 7 hour round trip and the money?
> 
> *EDIT:* I found a post with the dimensions of the 8530 and it's virtually the same size as my 704. Actually, slightly smaller in a couple of places. From the picture, I had the impression that it was about halfway between the 704 and a Bridgeport in size. Looks like it would just duplicate what I already have. Dang.



The G0704 and PM-25 are very similar in working area to a Clausing mill. The main advantage to the Clausing is that it has a knee. Your 704 has a slightly larger table, X and Y travel is also slightly greater on the 704. The Clausing has 2-3" more travel in the Z axis and a little more room spindle to table.

In my opinion the Clausing is a better mill than the Grizzly or PM, but agree that it probably isn't enough of a difference to make the work and cost worthwhile. You would probably be better off looking for something like a Millrite which is about 1/2 way between where you are currently and one of the smaller Bridgeports.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 5, 2020)

And it's gone.....


----------



## Choiliefan (Sep 5, 2020)

Alas...


----------

